# Water Flow



## Valletta pir (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi may I ask what is the best circulation for my rep. Is it 4 times an hour, 8 times an hour or 10 times an hour. My problem is that I have a 240 liter tank and I bout a powerhead the tunes 200 liters per hour and I think that that's too strong. What do you think?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

The general rule of thumb is MINIMUM of 10x turn over an hour. IE: 100 gallon tank will need 1,000 gallons per hour flow rate.


----------



## Valletta pir (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks timmy. That's great news as the power head turns the water 10 per hour and theen with the flow added from the canister filter will be fine. Thanks


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Valletta pir said:


> Thanks timmy. That's great news as the power head turns the water 10 per hour and theen with the flow added from the canister filter will be fine. Thanks


No problem. What do you have for fish?


----------



## Valletta pir (Jan 18, 2017)

As a filtration system I have ehiem 2215. It is for a 350 ltr tank but I use it in a 200ltr.


----------

